# Spicy 916 bei 1,92-Schrittl. 96 ?



## kieverjonny (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle Langhaxen,

wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Spicy-reicht L bei den Maßen oder 
gibt es Probleme beim Sattelauszug-bzw. Versenkbarkeit ?

Gruss

kiwi


----------



## Paramedicus (18. Oktober 2010)

Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomRider (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab genau die gleichen werte und für ein enduro passt das! Dann ist das schön verspielt! Aber ich glaube eine 35cm stütze reicht nicht ganz aus. 
Wenn du allerdings viele (lange) touren willst, dann würde ich doch eher das Tests in xl nehmen.


----------



## TomRider (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab genau die gleichen werte und für ein enduro passt das! Dann ist das schön verspielt! Aber ich glaube eine 35cm stütze reicht nicht ganz aus. 
Wenn du allerdings viele (lange) touren willst, dann würde ich doch eher das zesty in xl nehmen.


----------

